# *Quietest* Filtration for 120G Mbuna tank?



## bossanova9 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi folks, I've got a new 120 full of Mbuna being filtered by 3 Filstar canisters (2xXP3 and 1xXP4) at the moment, and the combined noise is driving me nuts. I'm wondering if I should just replace all of them with an FX6 and leave it at that? or, is there another solution i haven't thought of? HOBs are a no-go because of the noise.


----------



## bmrigs (Mar 4, 2017)

I have 2 Aqua Clear 70's on my tank and it barely makes noise.


----------



## SportDog (Jan 30, 2017)

I have always had good luck with Fluval canisters.
Used the the 306, FX4 and FX6.. All are extremely quite


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

Eheim filters are also very quiet.


----------



## JRW81 (Mar 14, 2017)

My eheim is the quietest filter I've ever had. I almost have to put my ear to it to hear it running


----------



## supperfish (Oct 17, 2016)

I vote for the Fluval FX6 canister filter, it's so powerful and quiet; however, its price is so high. The alternation is a Wet/Dry filtration system with sump tank coming from an old tank.


----------



## DutchAJ (Dec 24, 2016)

I have 2- eheim 2217s on my 75 in the living room and they are dead quiet, I put my hand on them when restarting to make sure they're on. I don't know how the larger Eheims are or what combination would work for a 120, just thought I would share my experience.


----------



## ha77 (Dec 8, 2016)

Most canister filters barely make peep.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

DutchAJ said:


> I have 2- eheim 2217s on my 75 in the living room and they are dead quiet, I put my hand on them when restarting to make sure they're on. I don't know how the larger Eheims are or what combination would work for a 120, just thought I would share my experience.


+1x2. I have switched fom rena xpl, because of the low hum they produce when running.to eheim. used to have 4 xpl when running a 90 and 75 gal. Now just 1 90 gal,1 2215, 1 2217, almost dead silent :thumb:


----------



## bossanova9 (Jul 9, 2012)

B.Roberson said:


> DutchAJ said:
> 
> 
> > I have 2- eheim 2217s on my 75 in the living room and they are dead quiet, I put my hand on them when restarting to make sure they're on. I don't know how the larger Eheims are or what combination would work for a 120, just thought I would share my experience.
> ...


agreed, i was able to prime it correctly so that there's no visible water line on the canister, and i feel like they've quieted down tremendously. i also took some measures to soundproof the stand which went a long way


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

Just wanted to add, I have an Eheim 2217 and a Sunsun 704b on my 140G. Although the eheim is on average about 8-10DB quieter (I really cannot tell the difference though) I would take the 704b any day of the week due to the capacity of filtration I can add inside, they also seem to have the same output power, the Sunsun also costs less if you can find it. Now I also have a 304b downstairs on a 150G and that one is louder than all, but really not by much. I would take the Eheim 2217 over the 304b though for sure. My 704b is actually made by Vepotek...same model. UV Light switch is easy to use/see also. Let's see which one lasts longest. I also have a Fluval 304b and 204b, both seem quiet, but don't like Hagen/Fluval because of their parts r us mentality.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

If you set it up right, sumps can be silent as well. My herbie overflow and danner mag24 are virtually silent, I do not hear them over my computer in the same room.


----------

